# Guter RP-Server für Horde. Welcher lohnt sich?



## Lopthark (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da der letzte Threat für dieses Thema bereits 5 Monate zurück liegt stelle ich die Frage ein weiteres Mal.
Da mir das Rumgeeiere auf meinen aktuellen Realm anödet, hab ich mit einen InGameKumpel den Entschluss
gefasst, einmal was neues auszuprobieren und die Sparte des Rollenspiels zu testen.
Wir beide wollen dies auf Seiten der Horde vollziehen und suchen dazu den passenden Server. Die Frage ist nun,
auf welchen wird noch gut RP betrieben und das wie erwähnt auf Seiten der Horde?
Da wir auch noch nicht die Erfahrung an RP besitzen sollte dieser Server auch für Einsteiger geeignet sein, bzw
nehmen wir auch direkt hier den ein oder aderen Tip dankend an

Gruß
Lopthark


----------



## ricbig (23. Februar 2012)

Ahoi!
Ich würde dir Die Aldor empfelen.


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

Ich kann dir da auch "Die Aldor" empfehlen . Bis jetzt hab ich erlebt , das immer auf beiden Seiten was los ist , und das auch neulinge dort gut aufgehoben sind. 


Das leichteste um dir selbst ein Bild zu machen , ist immernoch sich einen kleinen Char zu erstellen , und sich selbst ein Bild von dem Server machen. Ich machs nurnoch so , da es dahmals ziemlich in die Hose ging , als ich auf den falschen Server getranst hab


----------



## Iluness (4. September 2012)

Die kleinen Server wie die Todeswache haben aber auch ihren Reiz...

Es gibt zwar kein Massen-RP dafür aber meist eine eng verzahnte Community und viele kleine und tolle RP-Projekte die dir eine Menge Spaß bereiten können.


----------



## Philistyne (26. September 2013)

Also hab meine RP  Chars auch auf Die Aldor beheimatet und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wurde als Neuling  da sehr herzlich empfangen.


----------



## grossefreiheit (26. Februar 2015)

Da hänge ich mich doch mal an ...

Ich habe eine ganze Zeit nicht gespielt, also noch bevor dieser Drache losmarodiert hat. Da war das Brachland noch echt brach und Desolace war auch noch wirklich desolat.

Jetzt überlege ich ernstlich wieder mit diesem Spiel anzufangen.

 

Welches ist denn derzeit der verrufenste RP-Server?

Oder anders gefragt. Gibt es einen Server, auf dem Hexer ihre Dämonen _nicht_ in den Hauptstädten herum zeigen und in denen _keine_ nackten Elfinnen auf dem Briefkasten tanzen?


----------



## MasterKahr (26. März 2015)

Falls noch Interesse besteht: Lythoria! 

 

RP ist oberste Pflicht und jeder der kein RP spielt wird auch entfernt, Leider sind die Userzahlen nicht all zu groß aber dafür gibt es ja immer einige User die werben und neue RPler ranschaffen wollen.


----------



## Elathar (26. März 2015)

Falls noch Interesse besteht: Lythoria! 

 

RP ist oberste Pflicht und jeder der kein RP spielt wird auch entfernt, Leider sind die Userzahlen nicht all zu groß aber dafür gibt es ja immer einige User die werben und neue RPler ranschaffen wollen.

 

 

 

wenn man sich den server anguckt, sieht man die letzten news von 2013. sowie facebook seite update 2013 usw usw.

 

scheint nicht wirklich lohnenswert zu sein.


----------

